# stolen camera, looking for SDcard with 350 images



## vraoul (May 4, 2012)

hi All,
we were in vacation in athens last week, and my daughter had her camera robbed while waining for taxi to the airport. I am not expecting at all to have this camera back (Canon 450d) , but if by hughe chance, someone has bought a canon450d last week in Athens and has a SDcard with 355 pictures of greece, and on some them 3 black kids with their their 2 parents (white), please come back to me, I only want to have this SD card back.
thanks in advance
kr
valérie


----------



## Zrock (May 4, 2012)

Here is a good place to start
Stolen Camera Finder - find your photos, find your camera


----------

